

A Preview of HTML 5 - mqt
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/previewofhtml5

======
tel
What worries me is how long it'll take to get the HTML5 Bandpass filter and
how frustrating it'll be for the first 5 years after adoption writing the same
site twice.

------
DarrenStuart
thats a really good overview. Naming divs has to be a winner, I am not sure if
the names they were using in the article were defined by w3c or it gives you
the ability to name your own.

shame each browser will render it differently...

~~~
brlewis
Defined by w3c:

<http://www.w3.org/html/wg/html5/diff/#new-elements>

~~~
DarrenStuart
aha, shame but there are some cool elements on that list. datagrids etc

------
nickb
Buh-bye XHTML... this is really a nail in the coffin of xhtml.

